# anyone notice the price change?



## c00ki312 (Nov 12, 2008)

the dazzleglass online is £12.50 and i bought sugarimmed in the store and it was £13. does anyone know why the prices are different and what else has diff pricing to the store?


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 13, 2008)

what store did you get it from? if it was in selfridges or house of fraser they might add their own 50p on or something :s


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_what store did you get it from? if it was in selfridges or house of fraser they might add their own 50p on or something :s_

 
i bought it in covent garden store


----------



## Eleanor (Nov 15, 2008)

i bought two from Jarrolds, Norwich and they were £13 each too


----------

